# Potential contest material....



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK.. who's going to be the first one to scratch build this little gem ????


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, with the right diet and a match, it could be self-propelled...  

Later, 

K


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of puts "Maintenance of Way" car in a whole new light! 

-Brian


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a starting point:

G scale port a potty


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave;

While I don't have a model of the car in your photo, I do have its "Granny!" Several years ago, a friend, Rick Anderson, gave me a mostly-completed scratch built large scale outhouse. He was moving up to 1.5" scale, and was no longer interested in finishing it. I made and hung the door for the outhouse, then added the "very important papers" to the interior.

The outhouse was displayed on the garden railroad I had at the time, but I had to take it in after every operating session, as it is made of real wood and uses masking tape for the shingles. When I took up my garden railroad, I later decided that I needed an "accommodation car" to couple to my whimsical beer party car. I found an old "New Blight" truck, added Gary Raymond wheels, and Kadee couplers. The vehicle shown below now happily provides "relief" for the occupants of the Tappa Kegga Dei Fraturnity's "excursion car."




























Sorry for the crummy background. I had to grab the car and try to shoot indoors, as it is too dark, cold, and windy to shoot outdoors tonight.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it looks like I've managed to kill another thread. 

Sorry folks. 

This is another reason I don't post much anymore. Soon as I add my $0.02, trying to help, the thread dies. Guess I'd better not try my hand at gardening. Don't know what I'd do with all those brown plants. 

Have fun anyway, 
David


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The first car ever designed for "bad order set outs".


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

No worries Dave, 

I do that aften as well


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the black box for? Suggestions? 

Also, it's marked as 1200 lbs LT WT.... which of course makes one wonder what CAPY should be.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

The black box..............supplies, I'd imagine. Don't want to run out of TP.
Ralph


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

What's the black box for? Suggestions? don't you see the light on the box? 
itmust be a battery-powered headlight, for when the unit is used as gass powered loco...


----------

